# Salzkammergut-Trophy 2009, A-Strecke



## Marathonfan (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir für nächstes Jahr die A-Strecke mit ca. 200 km und 7000 hm vorgenommen. Mein erstes Ziel lautet ganz klar "durchkommen", aber mal sehn wie das Training so läuft.

Wo sind also die Leute die in 2009 auch mit dabei sein werden. Oder aber auch diejenigen die die lange Strecke schon mal gefahren sind.

Auf was kommt es an? Wie trainiert ihr für so lange Strecken? usw?

Gruß
Marathonfan


----------



## mar1kus (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bin dieses Jahr erstmal bei der Salzkammergut gestartet und gleich auf der A Strecke. Bin mit 14h02min ins Ziel gekommen.

Ziel 2009 <14h.

Ich habe im Winter versucht möglichst viele lange GA Einheiten zu fahren. Lang = ab 4h.
Dann hab ich die Saison mit ein paar CC Rennen eröffnet um Rennhärte zu bekommen. Ab Mai bin ich dann die ersten Marathons gefahren, immer die längste Distanz. Am 22.06. dann als Generalprobe den Black Forest, dann nur noch aktive Erholung bis zur Trophy. Hat prima gepasst.
Nur mit dem Abnehmen hats bei mir nicht geklappt. Mein Renngewicht hatte ich im April Mai zur Trophy waren dann wieder 3kg zuviel drauf. Aber bei dem ganzen Regen und der Kälte war das wahrscheinlich garnicht schlecht.

Meine längste Einheit im Training waren 8h. 

Für das Rennen gebe ich dir den Tipp 4-8 Wochen vorher einen Leistungsdiagnostik zu machen und im Rennen dann mind. 10 Schläge unter deiner Schwelle zu fahren. Kurze Spitzen über die Schweller werden sich nicht vermeinden lassen, aber ständig direkt an der Schwelle zu fahren wie bei einem 100er Marathon geht hier nicht gut. Zumindest würde es bei mir nicht gut gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax_bruch (7. Oktober 2008)

Falls Englisch kein Problem ist, kann ich Joe Friel's Going Long empfehlen. Ist zwar für Triathleten geschrieben, aber ich finde, das kann man alles so ziemlich 1:1 auf's Biken übertragen. Zudem ist es eigentlich recht preiswert.

Folgende (englische) Seite gibt auch noch brauchbare Hinweise: http://www.ultracycling.com/training/guide_12_24_races.html


----------



## naishy (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin dieses Jahr auch die A-Strecke gefahren. Ziel < 14 Std. hab ich leider meilenweit verpasst. 

Ziel für 2009, unter 14 Std.

Im Winter fällt das Training leider immer recht sparsam aus. Langlaufen und wenn`s Wetter mitspielt auch a paar Kilometer auf`m Bike.

Ansonsten fahr ich ab Mai MTB-Marathons, meistens die 50km Strecken. Besonderes Training ist aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig um die Strecke zu bewältigen, man sollte einfach Konditionsstark sein und wissen wie man seine Kräfte einteilen muss.


----------



## Marathonfan (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Danke erstmals für die Berichte. Sind ja schon mal ein paar ganz brauchbare Sachen mit dabei.

Meine grobe "Trainings-Struktur" steht auch schon. Ich fahre täglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, einfache Strecke ca. 8 km. das mache ich schon seit jetzt fast 3 Jahren und werde ich auch so beibehalten.

Zusätzlich werde ich folgende "Einheiten" zusätzlich einbauen:

Oktober, dient erstmals der Regeneration, wobei ich je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter locker fahren werde, außerdem bin ich gerade dabei das Krafttraining (Anpassungsphase) wieder aufzunehmen.

November, wird zum Krafttraining und zum Arbeitsweg noch eine längere Einheit am WE dazukommen, so ca. 2-3 Std.

Dezember wird folgendermaßen aussehen: Krafttraining, Arbeitsweg, am WE eine längere Einheit so um die 3 Std. und eine KaR Einheit unter der Woche.

Der Rest wird sich zeigen. Bin kein Freund von recht langen Plänen. Mal schauen wie es läuft, dann plan ich die nächsten Monate.

Gruß


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Oktober 2008)

Marathonfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke erstmals für die Berichte. Sind ja schon mal ein paar ganz brauchbare Sachen mit dabei.
> 
> ...




also : man sollte schon immer positiv-optimistisch an an eine sache rangehen, aber wie ich das so lese würde ich an Deiner Stelle vielleicht erst mal eine kürzere strecke in bad goisern ins auge fassen...

es gibt da zb. auch die 100km variante und die hat es schon in sich...

joe


----------



## Marathonfan (8. Oktober 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also : man sollte schon immer positiv-optimistisch an an eine sache rangehen, aber wie ich das so lese würde ich an Deiner Stelle vielleicht erst mal eine kürzere strecke in bad goisern ins auge fassen...
> 
> es gibt da zb. auch die 100km variante und die hat es schon in sich...
> 
> joe



Hallo joe,

danke für den Tip. 

Warum würdest du an meiner Stelle erst einmal eine kürzere Strecke angehen?
Ach ja, bin 2006 die B-Strecke schon mal gefahren. 

Gruß


----------



## Ritter_Hundt (8. Oktober 2008)

was is des dann fer e doll gebabbel hier ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Oktober 2008)

Marathonfan schrieb:


> Hallo joe,
> 
> danke für den Tip.
> 
> ...



na ja dein wochenpensum im dezember hörte sich nicht gerade nach ultradistanzenausdauertraingsprogramm an...

im winter wird nun mal die grundlage für die beabsichtigten einsätze im folgejahr gelegt und um distanzen über 200km dh auch über 12 h dauer so absolvieren zu können das man danach nicht wochenlang am stock geht ist nach meiner erfahrung ein ausdauertraining um die 10 h pro woche pi mal daumen schon erforderlich ...

mag sein dass es ausnahmen (alter/talent/früher viel gefahren) gibt, aber ich kenne dich ja nicht persönlich, also sind das immer eher allgemeine aussagen bzw. tipps...

wie sind denn die 100km für dich gewesen ? weil dann kannst du ja selbst abschätzen ob du nochmal die selbe distanz dranhängen kannst...nur dann bei schon schweren beinen...?

und wenn du die B geschafft hast würde ich auch mal die A versuchen...

joe

ps...bin 2009 evtl. auch auf der großen dabei... ist eine geile strecke


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

ich bin letztes jahr an der extremdistanz gescheitert, hab zu wenig trainiert, war krank und verletzt.

dieses jahr ist alles besser gelaufen, hab ab märz angefangen zu trainieren, meist auf dem rennrad 4-5h einheiten im grundlagenbereich. konnte regelmässig trainieren, war nicht krank und nicht verletzt.

mein ziel dieses jahr war "durchkommen". hatte unterwegs leichte motivationsprobleme, als es so stark zu regnen anfing, aber ich hab mir immer gesagt, wenn ich jetzt abbreche, dann MUSS ich nächstes jahr nochmal, wenn ich durchstehe, KANN ich nochmal.

hat dann ohne probleme mit nem durchschnittspuls von 141 funktioniert. reine fahrtzeit waren so 13:48h, zielzeit war 14:57h. also immer schön pause machen an den verpflegungsstationen und futtern und trinken, soviel wie geht.


----------



## s_works (9. Oktober 2008)

Bin heuer auch das erste Mal die Salzkammerguttrophy gefahren. War das Beste was ich bisher in meinem Leben gefahren bin... - vom Erlebnis her.

Hm die Vorbereitung... - eigentlich recht spartanisch gegenüber früheren Zeiten.

3 mal die Woche Fitness Studio (2mal Kraft maximal/ später dann KRaft Ausdauer - 1 Einheit Zirkeltraining zum Ausgleich pro Woche) & 3 bis 4 mal in der Woche zwischen 1h und 3h auf dem Ergometer.

Spezielle Rennen hab ich mit Absicht weggelassen, da ich in der Saison davor bei 10 Marathons in der Extremdistanz gestartet bin und die Härte mitnehmen hab können.

Als "kleine" Vorbelastung bin ich noch die 24h von München als Solofahrer 2Wochen vor der Trophy gefahren. Die Zeiten außerhalb der Schlafzeiten hab ich für zügige Runden genutzt um so ein bisschen Spritzigkeit zu holen.

Zum Rennen selber - Ziel war es unter 16 h ins Ziel zu kommen. Es wurde trotz vieler Defekte meines Weggefährten - 14:01 - womit ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich bin bewusst immer sehr langsam gefahren - sprich mit 156 Durchschnittspuls - habe extra bei jeder Labe mind. 5 - 10 gestoppt ordentlich gegessen und mich nicht durch die Hetzerei der anderen drausbringen lassen. Viele von den Schnellstarten sind zum Schluss richtig platt gewesen und mussten ordentlich büßen. So konnt ich das Tempo konstant fahren und war danach noch lange nicht platt - da hätten ruhig noch ein paar Höhenmeter kommen können. An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass mein Höhenmesser auch nur 6300 hm angezeigt hat. Reine Fahrzeit ohne Pausen war laut polar 12:50 sprich mit intelligenter Betreuung ohne stehenbleiben und Defekte wär schon noch Potenzial da - aber wozu der ganze Stress...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathonfan (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, war wahrscheinlich mein Fehler. Aber, ich habe bewußt nichts zu meiner Person angegeben, da ich eigentlich nur Erfahrungswerte bzw. Trainingstipps von "Extremstreckenerfahrenen" wollte.

Ich habe sehr wohl einiges an Sport-, bzw. Bikeerfahrung. UND, ich kann meine Leistungsfähigkeit sehr gut einschätzen. Daher wollte ich ja ein paar Tipp´s hier erfahren. 

So, nun doch ein paar Sachen zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 38 Jahre alt, betreibe seit nun fast 30 Jahren Sport, bin seit etwa 12 Jahren mit dem Bike/RR unterwegs mit einer jährlichen Fahrleistung von ca. 8-10000 km und einige Std. anderen Sport. Seit 5 Jahren trainiere ich strukturiert, seit 3 Jahren mache ich pro Jahr 3 LD´s.

Fahre so im Schnitt pro Jahr 2 CC-Hobbyrennen und 2-3 Marathon´s. Die Marathons sind hauptsächlich Kurz und Mittel, ab und an mal auch, ohne spezielle Vorbereitung eine Langstrecke. Die Marathons finishe ich im ersten Drittel, außer ich überziehe etwas und muß dann zum Ende hin richtig leiden. 

Die B-Strecke von 2006 hab ich recht gut verkraftet. Zielzeit waren 7 Std. Wobei ich die Anstiege nicht so schlimm fand, vielmehr haben mich damals die Temperaturen von über 30 Grad ausgelaugt.

Mir ist sehr wohl klar daß ich diese Sache nicht mit Einheiten von 3 - 4 Std. durchziehen kann. Außerdem spielt dann mit Sicherheit auch Kraft, bzw. Kraftausdauer eine entscheidende Rolle.


Also dann, her mit eueren Tipp´s.

Gruß


----------



## quax_bruch (9. Oktober 2008)

Bin zwar nich in Bad Goisern gefahren, hatte aber dieses Jahr den Grand Raid Cristalp als Saisonhöhepunkt. Was ich in der Vorbereitung definitv falsch gemacht habe: ich bin meist immer nur extrem hohe Volumen mit geringer Intensität gefahren, d.h. > 20 h pro Woche über 2-3 Monate. Mit dem Ergebnis, das ich die 131 km und 5500 km "locker" in 10 h durchgefahren bin, aber eigentlich nie wirklich Gas geben konnte. Mit etwas strukturierterem Training wären 9 h für mich auf alle Fälle drin gewesen. Esgibt genug Studien, die den postiven Effekt von kurze, intensiven Trainingseinheiten für Ultra-Distanzen zeigen.

Strukturiert hieße für Bad Goisern: Bis März einfach solide Grundlage schaffen. Danach dann Tempotraining und später mittel-intensive Intervalle einbauen. Auf alle Fälle einmal pro Woche eine lange Einheit 4-5h. Ein paar mal für > 5 h aufs Rad um sich an die Dauerbelastung zu gewöhnen. Bis Juli sukzessive steigern, jede 4. Woche nur lockeres Training. Wichtig: nach intensiver Einheit, oder sehr langer Einheit, am Tag darauf Pause oder ganz locker (Bsp. Mo Pause, Di: mittel-intensive Intervalle, Mi: locker joggen/fitness studio/locker Biken, Do: mittel-intensives Tempotraining, Fr: Pause, Sa: lockere Bikerunde mit Freunden, So: (sehr) lange Runde)

Wissenschaftliche Basis für die Ideen da oben: Zaryski & Smith. 2005. Training principles and issues for ultra-endurance athletes. 	Current Sports Medicine Reports. Volume 4, Number 3 / Mai 2005. 165-170., sowie Joe Friel's "Philosophie"


----------



## mar1kus (11. Oktober 2008)

@ s works: dann müssten wir uns ja ständig auf der strecke gesehen haben. 
bin mit meinem weggefährten zusammen auch 14h01min um ziel gewesen.
seit ihr die zwei gewesen die die ganze zeit wegen dem defekten hinterbau anhalten mussten? 

gruss markus


----------



## s_works (12. Oktober 2008)

@mar1kus:

yep - das waren wir.


----------



## Treksau (13. Oktober 2008)

Servus Marathonfan,

ich bin 08 die A Strecke gefahren. Zeit ca. 12h, allerdings hatte ich auch einen defekt, der mich viel Zeit gekostet hat.
2009 bin ich wieder dabei, allerdings mit eigenem Betreuer. Ich habe mir 
<<11h vorgenommen.  
Zum Training:
Ich fange mitte November mit meinem Vorbereitungstraining an, 2-3 mal die Krafttraining, Lauftraining und ca. 8h auf dem Rad. 
Anfang Januar steigere ich die Umfänge auf dem Rad. Erst mitte Februar wirds dann deutlich härter. 
Ich würde Dir empfehlen verschiedene Einheiten unterschiedlicher Intensität zu trainieren. Am besten im Blocktraining. Nur grosse Umfänge bringt rein gar nichts. Was Du brauchst ist Kraftausdauer. Wichtig ist auch Tempotraining. 
Ab Ende April fahre ich regelmässig Rennen oder Trainiere in den Bergen (Kurztrainingslager über´s WE) Am besten ist, Du hast mindestens 500-600Rennkilometer in den Beinen, dann geht´s bei der Trophy wie von selbst.

Grüße

André


----------



## Marathonfan (13. Oktober 2008)

Servus Treksau,

hab in etwas den selben Plan. Ab November 2-3 mal die Woche Krafttraining und Ausgleichsport (Laufen usw.), wobei ich das Biken nicht vernachlässigen will. Dezember in etwa das Gleiche nur etwas mehr und dann ab Januar/Februar wieder "richtiges Training" 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


Gruß
Erich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treksau (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich auch vor, viel radln, aber auch mal etwas anderes machen, wie laufen und schwimmen. Ich fahre aber bis Januar nichts hartes mit dem Bike. Nur GA 1/2.
09 ist der Swiss Bike Masters eine Woche vor der Trophy. Zwei Wochen vorher ist der Kitzalp Bike. Das wird hart, passt aber als Vorbereitung ganz gut. 
Ich würde Dir ein paar Langstrecken empfehlen. 
Tegernsee und der Kitzalp Bike bieten sich hier an. 

Übrigens: Bekannte von mir aus Wien sind dieses Jahr ohne (!!!) spezielles Training durchgekommen. Ihnen ging´s nicht sehr gut dabei, aber imerhin waren Sie im Zeitlimit. 

Grüße 

André


----------



## Marathonfan (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Tegernsee und Garmisch fallen schon mal flach. Da werde ich mich wahrscheinlich in Kroatien im Velebit-Gebirge die Topform holen, bzw. es zumindest versuchen. 3 Wochen fast nur Berge und Meer.

Werde aber ziemlich sicher am 17.05. in Kaufbeuren den Marathon fahren und dann zu 100% am 20.06 in Pfronten die Langstrecke.

Wann ist der Kitzalp in 2009?
Und kann mir jemand sagen wann der Ironbike Ischgl stattfindet?

Gruß


----------



## Gumpi (23. Oktober 2008)

Marathonfan schrieb:


> Wann ist der Kitzalp in 2009?
> Und kann mir jemand sagen wann der Ironbike Ischgl stattfindet?
> 
> Gruß


Hy,
hier die termine,googeln is soo einfach 
Beim Ironbike bin ich sicher auch wieder dabei,war einfach toll heuer!!

Kitzalp 27.Juni 2009 http://www.kitzalpbike.at/de/termin-kitzalpbike-2009.html
Ischgl Ironbike 8.August 2009 http://www.ischgl.com/de-ironbike.htm


----------



## Marathonfan (23. Oktober 2008)

Gumpi schrieb:


> Hy,
> hier die termine,googeln is soo einfach
> Beim Ironbike bin ich sicher auch wieder dabei,war einfach toll heuer!!
> 
> ...



Danke, an Google hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Hab auf der Ischgl HP nur den oberen Abschnitt gelesen und auf der Top Six HP keinen 2009er Termin des Kitzalp Bike gefunden.
Der Ironbike ist mir leider zu spät. Da hab ich keine Zeit mehr, ABER der Kitzalp Bike würde sich ja förmlich anbieten, 3 Wochen vor der Trophy. Dann würde ich aber den Pfronten auslassen.

Gruß
Marathonfan


----------



## copachopa (25. Oktober 2008)

Liebe freunde,

ich werde dieses jahr auch die a-strecke fahren. habe mich letztes jahr mit 24 stunden renne in 2 er und 4 er teams die ausdauer geholt. im winter geht es verstärkt ins krafttraining und ausgleichssportarten. januar ist wieder radfahren im grßen stil angesagt. die strecke ist für mich neu. mein ziel heiß: mit würde ankommen.  ich freue mich schon darauf. da ich einen verrückten trainingskollegen habe der gerne lange ga1 und ga2 einheiten schrubbt habe ich keine motivationsprobleme für lange einheiten.
liebe grüße aus der trailigen pfalz  copachopa


----------



## sir-florian (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin, ich hab jetzt schon soviel gehört, ich muss da nächstes Jahr auch dabeisein. Bin dieses Jahr 3 Marathons und 3 cc-Rennen gefahren und hab immer schon mal mit ner Ultradistanz geliebäugelt. 
Da ich bis jetzt immer die kurze Marathondistanz gefahren bin, werde ich das nächstes Jahr mal ändern, und die langen Varianten wählen. 
Wie war denn dieses Jahr Das Zeitlimit für die A-Strecke?


----------



## Marathonfan (31. Oktober 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich hab jetzt schon soviel gehört, ich muss da nächstes Jahr auch dabeisein. Bin dieses Jahr 3 Marathons und 3 cc-Rennen gefahren und hab immer schon mal mit ner Ultradistanz geliebäugelt.
> Da ich bis jetzt immer die kurze Marathondistanz gefahren bin, werde ich das nächstes Jahr mal ändern, und die langen Varianten wählen.
> Wie war denn dieses Jahr Das Zeitlimit für die A-Strecke?



Hi,

na dann viel Glück und Spaß auf dem Weg zur Salzkammergut-Trophy. Haben in etwa ja die selben Voraussetzungen.


Viel Erfolg


----------



## Themar7 (9. November 2008)

Hallo Extrembikers,

2007 hab ich die A-Strecke in 15:35 gefinished. Dieses Jahr hats leider wegen Trainigsmangel und Motivation leider nicht gereicht (Der Regen war auch schuld). Bin nach 140km ausgestiegen. Aber 2009 werd ich auch wieder am Start sein. 2007 hab ich mich micht sehr langen Touren MTB u Rr bis 10h vorbereitet. Will 2009 auch noch den Grand Raid Christalp versuchen.

Grüße von der A326


----------



## Bautiger (9. November 2008)

hallo

2009 werd ich die a strecke in angriff nehmen und hoffentlich auch schaffen 
@themar7 bin dieses jahr den grand raid mitgefahren allerding nur!!! die 60 km 
knüppelhart aber supergeile strecke, 2009 werd ich auch hier die ganze strecke in angriff nehmen


----------



## Re-spekt (12. November 2008)

wieso gibt´s eigentlich, in den ganzen post´s, keinen Link zu dieser Trophy ?

wer macht so ein Thread ohne Link auf ??  oder hab ich´s übersehen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (12. November 2008)

hallo

wie wahr
http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/show_page.php?pid=174
ist aber noch auf 2008er Stand.


----------



## Re-spekt (12. November 2008)

Danke - das sieht richtig gut aus - könnte eine sehr gute Alternative zu Duisburg sein !!
wooauhh!!!

Salzkammergut - da war ich als Kind min. 10x im Urlaub   - mit schlecht Wetter-Garantie !
doch wenn da die Sonne scheint ist es wunderschön, wie im Paradies.

208km Waagerecht - und 7km in der Senkrechten  wwooaauhhh
das kitzelt

P.S. kann denn Kohlefaser - Kondition ersetzen ?


----------



## junkyjerk (14. November 2008)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> P.S. kann denn Kohlefaser - Kondition ersetzen ?



bei der trophy wohl kaum...


----------



## 8315 (19. November 2008)

Hallo!

Hab da ne kurze Frage:
Wie macht ihr das mit der Ernährung bei solch einer Distanz?
Beginnt das schon Wochen vor dem Rennen oder erste eine halbe Stunde vor Start!
Und was esst ihr vor dem Start? Immerhin wird um 05:00 gestarte?


----------



## phreak007 (19. November 2008)

Thread vom letzten Jahr, da werden schon ne Menge Fragen beantwortet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344070


----------



## Bautiger (19. November 2008)

hallo

ernährung ein riesen feld 
eine woche vor meinen rennen achte ich auf kohlenhydrat reiche kost.
gute erfahrung hab ich mit dem carboloading zeugs von sponser
am morgen des rennens ein leichtes frühstück .
während des rennens nur trinken und powergels auch von sponser,feste nahrung während belastung vertrag ich nich.:kotz:
ansonsten entscheidet der kopf und der willen bei so einer distanz (höhenmeter)


----------



## Treksau (21. November 2008)

Hi,

zur Ernährung. Ganz schwierig, vieles musst Du einfach mal ausprobieren. 
Ich versuche mich grundlegend ausgewogen zu ernähren.
Ein richtiges Carboloading solltest Du vorher schonmal ausprobiert haben. 
08 hab ich Abends vor dem Rennen Nudeln gegessen, und morgens ein relativ süßes (Vollkornbrot) Frühstück, dazu habe ich sehr viel getrunken. Während dem Rennen habe ich die ersten 140 km ganz viel getrunken, und Sponser Gels verwendet. Zwischendurch habe ich etwas Gebäck von den Verpflegungsstationen gegessen. Nur Gels, das schlägt bei mir auf den Magen. Beim letzten 1000hm Anstieg hab ich dann mit Ölz Marillenstrudel und Red Bull angefangen. Das ist zwar gefährlich, weil´s den Blutzuckerspiegel stark ansteigen lässt, aber Du kannst nochmal richtig Gas geben. (Musst nur konstant nachlegen ).
Tip: Fang unbedingt an zu essen, bevor Du Hunger bekommst. Stell am Besten die Uhr, alle 30-45 min ein Gel, einmal pro Stunde etwas festes, und spätestens alle 15 min trinken.

Grüße

André


----------



## junkyjerk (21. November 2008)

ich bin die trophy dieses jahr mit trinkblase gefahren, da hab ich mir powerbar performance pulver reingemischt. alle 15min 2-3 grosse schluck getrunken. für unterwegs hab ich mir pulver abgefüllt, welches ich dann beim auffüllen der trinkblase wieder beigemischt hab. so hab ich immer mein gemisch verügbar gehabt. gegessen hab ich so fast alles, was es an den verpflegungsstellen gab. hat gut geklappt.


----------



## 8315 (23. November 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps!
Mein Favo ist der Tipp von T R E K S A U !
nur mit dem bedenken, dass du schon vor dem letzten 1000 er Anstieg (müsste Roßalm sein) Red Bull und Kuchen isst!
Ist das nicht ein bischen früh? oder warst du dann innerhalb der nächsten Stunde im Ziel?
ad Bautiger das mit dem Carbo Loader werde ich im Frühling gleich mal testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treksau (24. November 2008)

Servus, 

ja, kuchen ist gefährlich. Ob´s zu früh war? Weiß ich nicht, bei mir hat´s funktioniert. 
Nächstes Jahr mix ich mir eine Flasche mit Cola Red Bull, für die letzten Anstiege. 
Nur Gel verträgt mein Magen auf Dauer nicht.

Grüße
André


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2008)

hallo

jetzt ists amtlich seit heute kann man sich anmelden 
und zwar hier http://www.trophy.at/show_page.php?pid=1089
meine anmeldebestätigung is schon da


----------



## junkyjerk (28. November 2008)

hui, jetzt schon? dabei weiss ich noch garnicht, ob ich mir die extremstrecke nochmal antun soll... aber geil war´s ja schon


----------



## phreak007 (30. November 2008)

Ich plane für 2009 auch wieder die A-Strecke, diesmal aber mit Fully statt Hardtail.

Zum Glück ist das Durchkommen dank 2008er Finish diesmal ein "kann" und kein "muss"


----------



## 8315 (2. Dezember 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von einem 24h-Rennen als Training für die A-Strecke?
("Nur" lockeres fahren und durckommen?)

Und welchen zwischenraum sollte man einplanen bis zur Trophy?


----------



## phreak007 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein 24 h Rennen als "Training" einen Monat vor der Trophy gefahren, was sicherlich förderlich für die Dauerleistungsfähigkeit war. Solange der Abstand zwischen beiden Rennen groß genug ist, sehe ich das als gute Idee. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es mir geholfen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (4. Januar 2009)

so, ich hab es getan.. mich wieder für die extremdistanz angemeldet....lasset das training beginnen.


----------



## scotty33 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zur Langdistanz. 

Laut Profil, kommt man bei ca. Kilometer 40 und 135 durch Bad Goisern. Fährt man da irgendwo durch den Ort, oder fährt man den Start/Ziel Bereich durch.

Würde mich Interessieren zwecks Betreuer.

Danke für Antworten im Voraus.

Gruß Stefan

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!

http://www.prowellhelmets.com/
http://www.fahrrad-ansorge.de/


----------



## phreak007 (14. Juni 2009)

Durch den Start-Ziel-Bereich kommt man nicht, aber man fährt durch den Ort. Hatte da auch nen Betreuer stehen.

Was sich auch noch anbietet, ist nach etwa der Hälfte der Nachbarort (Bad Ischl).


----------



## scotty33 (14. Juni 2009)

Das wird man ja dann denke ich am Freitag genau erfragen können wo es dann durch den Ort geht. Bad Ischl hört sich aber bei der hälfte auch gut an.

Danke

Gruß Stefan


----------



## 8315 (15. März 2010)

Seid Ihr schon bereit?


----------



## Bautiger (15. März 2010)

hallo

klar


----------



## naishy (16. März 2010)

Sicher


----------



## scotty33 (16. März 2010)

aber sowas von 

ich hoffe nur auf ein ganz ganz klein tucken besseres wetter wie im letzten jahr. da hab ich dann doch bei 100 aufgegeben.

unsere lütche ist auch bereit, allerdings für sonntag und nicht für die 200.

stefan


----------



## 8315 (16. März 2010)

was ist lütch?

und warum nicht die 200


----------



## scotty33 (17. März 2010)

8315 schrieb:


> was ist lütch?
> 
> und warum nicht die 200



Weil sie 6 Jahre alt ist und lieber am Sonntag bei ihren 3 Kilometern wieder den 1 machen soll. Den Schritt aufs Trepchen muß ja wenigstens 1 Person aus der Familie schaffen. Guckst du meine Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (3. April 2010)

wer fährt denn noch so alles aus dem harz nach bad goisern.


----------



## deeptrain (4. April 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> wer fährt denn noch so alles aus dem harz nach bad goisern.



Ich komme aber nich aus den harz sondern  südlich von HH


----------



## scotty33 (4. April 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> Ich komme aber nich aus den harz sondern  südlich von HH



achtu, ist ja noch ne ecke weiter. fährst du schon früher runter.


----------



## deeptrain (4. April 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> achtu, ist ja noch ne ecke weiter. fährst du schon früher runter.



habe bis jetzt noch nix geplant zwecks unterkunft usw habe die woche davor und danach jeweils urlaub und wollte eigentlich schon paar tage unten bleiben
und du???


----------



## rhoen-biker (4. April 2010)

Ich werde auch teilnehmen, aber "nur" die 100 km fahren, ab wann kann man sich anmelden??


----------



## deeptrain (4. April 2010)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich werde auch teilnehmen, aber "nur" die 100 km fahren, ab wann kann man sich anmelden??



man kann sich schon seit januar anmelden
die 100er reicht mir auch


----------



## rhoen-biker (4. April 2010)

upss ich habe da mit der adresse etwas verrafft, danke!


----------



## scotty33 (4. April 2010)

anmeldung hier

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/anmeldeformular-trophy-ber6951

wir fahren direkt von albstadt nach goisern und verbringen dort dann gleich die ganze woche.


----------



## deeptrain (4. April 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> anmeldung hier
> 
> http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/anmeldeformular-trophy-ber6951
> 
> wir fahren direkt von albstadt nach goisern und verbringen dort dann gleich die ganze woche.



ohh gute idee mit albstadt suche noch ein rennen was 1 wo vorm salzkammergut is  liegt ja quasi aufn weg mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (4. April 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> ohh gute idee mit albstadt suche noch ein rennen was 1 wo vorm salzkammergut is  liegt ja quasi aufn weg mal schaun



jep mit nem kleine schlenker


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. April 2010)

da ich niergends Ergebnislisten finde, kann mir jemand das 50.Perzentil der Zielzeiten nennen/schätzen? Allerdings vielleicht nicht gerade von 2009 ;-)


----------

